# 10 the most interesting things that you can get free



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2007)

Dear forum users, I need your help, please. I get a task to write a publication. The topic of my publication is "Ten the most interesting things that you can get free". 

On all websites where I can find references on free stuff practically the same offers - t-shirts, free product samples, CD, DVD and other usual things. But it is not interesting to read about this. 

May be, somebody has met something unusual that you would get free? 
For example something such as this 

*"Content removed by moderator"*

If it is not very complicated send me please references. 
My email is *"Content removed by moderator"* All people who can help me I certainly 
thank in my article.


----------



## Noxx (Jun 9, 2007)

Wrong section !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 18, 2008)

The government is watching you and they have a way of taxing you for saying the word free. With all the fossil fuel pollution in the air, land and water means you were taxed on that some how, some way, some time.


----------



## JustinNH (Jun 18, 2008)

technically, an item can be free for someone, but the item itself cannot be free as it must come from somewhere- either from someone else's pocket or from the earth itself. its all in the context


----------



## peter i (Jul 2, 2008)

Another steeeenkin' spammer!

Searching "Dear forum users, I need your help, please. I get a task to write a publication" on google delivers *849 hits*.

I think he's just trying to get traffic for the site he's linking to!
:twisted: 

(But I'm a grumpy old man, and may of course be wrong...)


----------



## Noxx (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, that's why he has been banned... lol


----------



## zauggart (Aug 4, 2008)

hi there
unsure if this is what you mean but here goes. I posted an ad on kijiji.com looking for old computers and that i am willing to pick them up for free. Didn't get much at first but now i got alot of computers to junk for pm's and it really cost me nothing but the gas to go get the free computer junk.
thanks
ian


----------

